# 106 years ago today...



## derekleffew (Dec 30, 2009)

Anyone know what happened?

Cheaters follow link, link.


----------



## Anvilx (Dec 30, 2009)

First reaction: Is this a birthday Announcement?Yours

Edit: wow that's awful. It's like the Titanic of theaters. Hmm about the same time period too.


----------



## philhaney (Dec 30, 2009)

So, here I am. All set to make a joke and post a link to the Seattle Symphony performing its first concert on December 29th, 1903.

Then, I clicked on your "cheaters follow link" and... um...

Well, I cried.


----------



## len (Dec 30, 2009)

They usually run an anniversary feature in the Tribune about stuff like that, but there was nothing I saw. You should have seen the follow up to the Our Lady of Angels fire in 1958. Follow-ups, interviews, etc. The whole thing. our lady of the angels fire 95 students killed 50th anniversary -- chicagotribune.com The Eastland (mentioned in the second link) happened over July 4 weekend, I thot. But that wasn't a fire, it was a boat capsizing. The Iroquois changed a lot of things as far as theater safety. That, and the Angels fire, made Chicago have supposedly the toughest fire codes in the country, or so some claim.


----------

